# zipper_universal_CD.iso Issue



## richr69 (Aug 9, 2005)

I noticed that after I burned the zipper_universal_CD.iso file, that the zipper_tools\custom_kernels were all 0 KB. I recreated the iso file, this time without the image file (eliminating any size restrictions, even though it was well under 300M), and still the kernels were all 0 KB. Is there a issue with the miso.exe???


----------

